# Hartmann or VMR wheels??????????? Can not find many pictures.............



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

I have the stock 18" wheels that I will eventually make my winter wheels, I am looking at buying Hartmann of VMR 19" wheels for the warmer months, any pictures on a TT????? 

Prefer Ibis White, but any would do. 

Thank you


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Which model were you interested in? 

Be sure to check out our gallery located here -> http://velocitymotoring.com/links/gallery.htm as well.


----------



## raugusto (Apr 11, 2001)

here are the VMR v701 8.5×19


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

VMR wheels


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

VMRWheels said:


> Which model were you interested in?
> 
> Be sure to check out our gallery located here -> http://velocitymotoring.com/links/gallery.htm as well.


 I looked through the gallery, unfortunately not many TT's are in there. 

I am definately leaning towards VMR at this point.


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

Bear in mind the bottom ones are BMW fitment made to fit, look the nuts


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

robokn said:


> Bear in mind the bottom ones are BMW fitment made to fit, look the nuts


And they were recently listed for sale here, not sure if anyone grabbed them.


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

I like the middle ones on the black, they look great, think they would look just as good or better on Ibis White.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

whats the offset on those blacck ones to make it sit flush like that?


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

I am leaning towards the 710's, but can not for the life of me decide on the color.

I have seen pics of the Silver on White and it looks Great, but I like the Hyper as well as the Black.

I guess I can not go wrong, I think all of them would look Great.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> I am leaning towards the 710's, but can not for the life of me decide on the color.
> 
> I have seen pics of the Silver on White and it looks Great, but I like the Hyper as well as the Black.
> 
> I guess I can not go wrong, I think all of them would look Great.


i like darker color wheels on ibis white. some type of graphite color but not completely black. the two wheels that vikeis posted are probably my two fav from VMR on the TT. The 2nd one though I believe was a custom fit. Love how it concaves


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> I am leaning towards the 710's, but can not for the life of me decide on the color.
> 
> I have seen pics of the Silver on White and it looks Great, but I like the Hyper as well as the Black.
> 
> I guess I can not go wrong, I think all of them would look Great.


Agreed.



tt-ho said:


> i like darker color wheels on ibis white. some type of graphite color but not completely black...


Like these ? 










18 x 8.5 Neuspeed RSE07 (ET35) - 20 lbs


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Stevelev said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like these but I'm worried they'll look a bit too similar to my wife's wheels


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

so whats the offset for these rims or a offset thats close enough where it will sit flush to the fender


----------



## CharlieSlasher (Jun 10, 2011)

xBassi said:


> so whats the offset for these rims or a offset thats close enough where it will sit flush to the fender


Those wheels are:

2x VB3 19x9.5et33. Powdercoated Textured Gunmetal. Redrilled to 5x112.
2x VB3 19x10et38. Powdercoated Textured Gunmetal. Redrilled to 5x112.


More typical flush fitments on a mk2 are a 9" wheel et in the 35-40mm area depending on tire picked.


----------



## wdninja (Jan 30, 2011)

i love my VMRs. theyre affordable and they look good! some guy asked me the other day if they were HREs, hahahah.

here are a couple of pictures of my meteor gray with the V710s, matte black, 18":

recent detail (i need to redo the pict, since i oversaturated it i think)









little bit of an older pict


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

Stevelev said:


> 18 x 8.5 Neuspeed RSE07 (ET35) - 20 lbs


Hmmm. That is a rather aggressive offset, pushed out 17 mm from stock.  Did you go with a much narrower tire, or stick with 245? Seems like 245 would rub horribly pushed that far out.


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

eweu said:


> Hmmm. That is a rather aggressive offset, pushed out 17 mm from stock.  Did you go with a much narrower tire, or stick with 245? Seems like 245 would rub horribly pushed that far out.


It's only about 11mm out due to the 8.5 inch rim.


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

arm1tage said:


> It's only about 11mm out due to the 8.5 inch rim.


Not if one keeps a 245 mm tire. The width of the rim doesn't have a huge effect on the section width of the tire. Going to a narrower tire sacrifices heat capacity and to some extent grip, so I'm curious what other folks are running. I have got to ditch these heavy stock wheels but it's very hard to find appropriate wheels that can keep the wide 245/255 tires.


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

I am leaning heavily towards the 710's in Silver like the black car pictured above. What off-set would I buy, I want 19", will keep the stock 18's for Winter set up.

Where is the best place to buy VMR with tires and TPMS already mounted?????


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2011)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> I am leaning heavily towards the 710's in Silver like the black car pictured above. What off-set would I buy, I want 19", will keep the stock 18's for Winter set up.
> 
> Where is the best place to buy VMR with tires and TPMS already mounted?????


You can always purchase directly from us, WITH tires, TPMS, mounting and balancing!


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

xBassi said:


> so whats the offset for these rims or a offset thats close enough where it will sit flush to the fender


anybody knows which tire size they use?) 
thx


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

These are Hartmann.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

vikeis said:


> anybody knows which tire size they use?)
> thx


Those were a custom offset I know.


These are et45 255/35


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

CharlieSlasher said:


> Those wheels are:
> 
> 2x VB3 19x9.5et33. Powdercoated Textured Gunmetal. Redrilled to 5x112.
> 2x VB3 19x10et38. Powdercoated Textured Gunmetal. Redrilled to 5x112.
> ...


The sizes they used are listed above. ^ 



vikeis said:


> anybody knows which tire size they use?)
> thx





qckwitt said:


> Those were a custom offset I know.
> 
> 
> These are et45 255/35
> ...


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

tires was 245/35 all around %)


----------



## beta99 (Feb 15, 2012)

qckwitt said:


> Those were a custom offset I know.
> 
> 
> These are et45 255/35



What size wheels are you running...any rubbing?


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

beta99 said:


> What size wheels are you running...any rubbing?


Wheels are 19x8.5 et45
Tires are 255/35

I have minor rubbing when going up hill hard around a corner. I plan on going to 245 or 235s


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

DrDomm said:


> These are Hartmann.


Are these 18" ? I would get these for snow tires if they fit without spacers. Do you have the specs for the wheels?


----------



## JRockFTW (Aug 11, 2011)

qckwitt, car looks amazing. Do you daily drive it in the winter? I've seen you on the 33 before I believe.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

19x9.5 et45 seems like a potential option. The outside of the wheel would stick about 0.5" further out, and the inside would be in roughly the same spot as a 19x9" et52 (stock RS wheels).

Is it easy to correct any rubbing issues from pushing the outside of the wheel out 0.5"?


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

JRockFTW said:


> qckwitt, car looks amazing. Do you daily drive it in the winter? I've seen you on the 33 before I believe.


Not this winter, in storage. If it was a Blue TTS it was most likely me. WA state plates.

What color is yours?


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

TSW 19" rotary forged weigh 18.5 pounds. Coming to a TT near me soon.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

HRE P40 19x9 et40 with 255/35 have already been documented to rub. I'm running them at 19x9 et50 with 255/35 with zero rubbing in any situation. I think et45 might work but you are splitting hairs at that point. Here is the flushness on my setup...looks good to me at et50.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

DaveTT said:


> Are these 18" ? I would get these for snow tires if they fit without spacers. Do you have the specs for the wheels?


They are 19x8.5, 38mm offset. No spacers. Minimal rubbing in rear with full compression...i.e. steep driveways. Tires are 245/? Continental Conti Extreme Contact all-seasons. For "Winter".

http://shop.achtuning.com/Hartmann-HS5-209-GA-M-19-20-Inch-Replica-Wheels-Audi.aspx


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

InTTruder said:


> TSW 19" rotary forged weigh 18.5 pounds. Coming to a TT near me soon.


Width / offset specs?


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Marty said:


> Width / offset specs?


18.x8, 18.8.5 5x100 ET35 or ET 45 seem best on the Mk1. Your choice. I'm getting the 18x8/ET35. Will likely continue using spacers on the Mk1 TT. Will evlaute theier use on my Mk2 after I drive it a few thousand miles and track it once or twice.

Complete list of sizes and weights:

SizesWeight (in lbs) starting from **17x7.5
17x8
17x9
18x8
18x8.5
18x9
18x9.5
18x10.5
19x8
19x8.5
19x9
19x9.5
19x10.5
20x8.5
20x9
20x9.5
20x10
20x10.5
22x9.0
22x10
22x10.5
22x11
17.55
17.95
19.2
18.6
19.5
19.4
21.05
21.25
20.55
21.4
21.9
22.5
22.4
23
23.3
24.7
24.45
24.45


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

InTTruder said:


> 18.x8, 18.8.5 5x100 ET35 or ET 45 seem best on the Mk1. Your choice. I'm getting the 18x8/ET35. Will likely continue using spacers on the Mk1 TT. Will evlaute theier use on my Mk2 after I drive it a few thousand miles and track it once or twice.
> 
> Complete list of sizes and weights:
> 
> ...


The 19x9 looks like a good option for Mk2 TT's. Any idea where to see the offset list for this width / 5x112 bolt pattern wheel?


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Bolt Pattern 5 Lug/Range 100-120 Finishes Matte Gunmetal 
Gunmetal w/ Mirror Face 
Matte Bronze

^
From their website. Might compare the ET for these to the OEM on our RS and see what you think. I'll be doing something similar likely in late fall.
 


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

InTTruder said:


> Bolt Pattern 5 Lug/Range 100-120 Finishes Matte Gunmetal
> Gunmetal w/ Mirror Face
> Matte Bronze
> 
> ...


Exactly my point... there is no ET listed on their website.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Marty said:


> Exactly my point... there is no ET listed on their website.


Offsets are listed here...
http://www.tsw.com/inventory/wheels..._end=all&bolt_circles=5&pcd=112&Submit=Search


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

1880NUR455112G72 TSW NURBURGRING 18x8.0 5/112 ET45 MATTE GUNMETAL ALLOY WHEELS ( )4901350 1880NUR455112S72 TSW NURBURGRING 18x8.0 5/112 ET45 GUNMETAL W/MIRROR CUT FACE ALLOY WHEELS ( )50+11350 1880NUR455112Z72 TSW NURBURGRING 18x8.0 5/112 ET45 MATTE BRONZE ALLOY WHEELS ( )201350 1885NUR325112G72 TSW NURBURGRING 18x8.5 5/112 ET32 MATTE GUNMETAL ALLOY WHEELS ( )46361350 1885NUR325112S72 TSW NURBURGRING 18x8.5 5/112 ET32 GUNMETAL W/MIRROR CUT FACE ALLOY WHEELS ( )50+31350 1885NUR325112Z72 TSW NURBURGRING 18x8.5 5/112 ET32 MATTE BRONZE ALLOY WHEELS ( )4511350 1895NUR405112G72 TSW NURBURGRING 18x9.5 5/112 ET40 MATTE GUNMETAL ALLOY WHEELS ( )2001350 1895NUR405112S72 TSW NURBURGRING 18x9.5 5/112 ET40 GUNMETAL W/MIRROR CUT FACE ALLOY WHEELS ( )1401350 1895NUR405112Z72 TSW NURBURGRING 18x9.5 5/112 ET40 MATTE BRONZE ALLOY WHEELS ( )2601350 1895NUR535112G72 TSW NURBURGRING 18x9.5 5/112 ET53 MATTE GUNMETAL ALLOY WHEELS ( )1801350 1895NUR535112S72 TSW NURBURGRING 18x9.5 5/112 ET53 GUNMETAL W/MIRROR CUT FACE ALLOY WHEELS ( )2401350 1895NUR535112Z72 TSW NURBURGRING 18x9.5 5/112 ET53 MATTE BRONZE ALLOY WHEELS ( )3101350 1980NUR455112G72 TSW NURBURGRING 19x8.0 5/112 ET45 MATTE GUNMETAL ALLOY WHEELS ( )50+01650 1980NUR455112S72 TSW NURBURGRING 19x8.0 5/112 ET45 GUNMETAL W/MIRROR CUT FACE ALLOY WHEELS ( )001650 1980NUR455112Z72 TSW NURBURGRING 19x8.0 5/112 ET45 MATTE BRONZE ALLOY WHEELS ( )1001650 1985NUR325112G72 TSW NURBURGRING 19x8.5 5/112 ET32 MATTE GUNMETAL ALLOY WHEELS ( )50+01650 1985NUR325112S72 TSW NURBURGRING 19x8.5 5/112 ET32 GUNMETAL W/MIRROR CUT FACE ALLOY WHEELS ( )3521650 1985NUR325112Z72 TSW NURBURGRING 19x8.5 5/112 ET32 MATTE BRONZE ALLOY WHEELS ( )3911650 1995NUR415112G72 TSW NURBURGRING 19x9.5 5/112 ET41 MATTE GUNMETAL ALLOY WHEELS ( )2911650 1995NUR415112S72 TSW NURBURGRING 19x9.5 5/112 ET41 GUNMETAL W/MIRROR CUT FACE ALLOY WHEELS ( )50+21650 1995NUR415112Z72 TSW NURBURGRING 19x9.5 5/112 ET41 MATTE BRONZE ALLOY WHEELS ( )2601650 1995NUR535112G72 TSW NURBURGRING 19x9.5 5/112 ET53 MATTE GUNMETAL ALLOY WHEELS ( )101650 1995NUR535112S72 TSW NURBURGRING 19x9.5 5/112 ET53 GUNMETAL W/MIRROR CUT FACE ALLOY WHEELS ( )101650 1995NUR535112Z72 TSW NURBURGRING 19x9.5 5/112 ET53 MATTE BRONZE ALLOY WHEELS ( )2601650


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Marty said:


> Exactly my point... there is no ET listed on their website.


Search is your friend?!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

InTTruder said:


> Search is your friend?!


Oops! Unfortunately they don't make a 19x9 in 5x112. The stock TT-RS 19x9 is an et52, so their et53 wheels that are 19x9.5 could be a potential candidate (they'd stick 1/4" further in to the wheel well, and further out towards the fender... not sure how bad that would be for rubbing, or not).


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Correct- here are your 19" 5x112 choices:

1980NUR455112G72 TSW NURBURGRING 19x8.0 5/112 ET45 MATTE GUNMETAL ALLOY WHEELS ( )50+01650 1980NUR455112S72 TSW NURBURGRING 19x8.0 5/112 ET45 GUNMETAL W/MIRROR CUT FACE ALLOY WHEELS ( )001650 1980NUR455112Z72 TSW NURBURGRING 19x8.0 5/112 ET45 MATTE BRONZE ALLOY WHEELS ( )1001650 1985NUR325112G72 TSW NURBURGRING 19x8.5 5/112 ET32 MATTE GUNMETAL ALLOY WHEELS ( )50+01650 1985NUR325112S72 TSW NURBURGRING 19x8.5 5/112 ET32 GUNMETAL W/MIRROR CUT FACE ALLOY WHEELS ( )3521650 1985NUR325112Z72 TSW NURBURGRING 19x8.5 5/112 ET32 MATTE BRONZE ALLOY WHEELS ( )3911650 1995NUR415112G72 TSW NURBURGRING 19x9.5 5/112 ET41 MATTE GUNMETAL ALLOY WHEELS ( )2911650 1995NUR415112S72 TSW NURBURGRING 19x9.5 5/112 ET41 GUNMETAL W/MIRROR CUT FACE ALLOY WHEELS ( )50+21650 1995NUR415112Z72 TSW NURBURGRING 19x9.5 5/112 ET41 MATTE BRONZE ALLOY WHEELS ( )2601650 1995NUR535112G72 TSW NURBURGRING 19x9.5 5/112 ET53 MATTE GUNMETAL ALLOY WHEELS ( )101650 1995NUR535112S72 TSW NURBURGRING 19x9.5 5/112 ET53 GUNMETAL W/MIRROR CUT FACE ALLOY WHEELS ( )101650 1995NUR535112Z72 TSW NURBURGRING 19x9.5 5/112 ET53 MATTE BRONZE ALLOY WHEELS ( )2601650


----------

